# Internet lags while gaming



## nathan10007 (Apr 28, 2015)

Alright so I have pinged multiple websites while gaming and my ping comes back out really low



I don't know why this happens, no one else is on the internet, I am connected through a Ethernet cable, and can't just seem to figure out what is making my internet freak out while in video games.


----------



## xvi (Apr 28, 2015)

Try running a program like PingPlotter Free while gaming. The thing to watch will be the graph at the bottom. Probably want to watch for any repeatable increase in latency or packet loss. If you do get latency, PingPlotter will show you where that latency starts.

It might help to clarify what you mean by freaking out too. What's it doing? It doesn't look like there's any excessive latency to Google while gaming. Are you seeing latency on an online server? If so, you might want to try pinging that server specifically. It may be them (and not you) that's having the issue.

Also, welcome to the forums!


----------



## qubit (Apr 28, 2015)

There's nothing wrong with your ping. I've just repeated the test on my PC and it actually looks slightly worse, but Google and other sites work fine. I'm not doing any gaming at the moment.






Perhaps there's something else going on. Can you give us more detail of the symptoms you're seeing, please.


----------



## nathan10007 (Apr 28, 2015)

qubit said:


> There's nothing wrong with your ping. I've just repeated the test on my PC and it actually looks slightly worse, but Google and other sites work fine. I'm not doing any gaming at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





xvi said:


> Try running a program like PingPlotter Free while gaming. The thing to watch will be the graph at the bottom. Probably want to watch for any repeatable increase in latency or packet loss. If you do get latency, PingPlotter will show you where that latency starts.
> 
> It might help to clarify what you mean by freaking out too. What's it doing? It doesn't look like there's any excessive latency to Google while gaming. Are you seeing latency on an online server? If so, you might want to try pinging that server specifically. It may be them (and not you) that's having the issue.
> 
> Also, welcome to the forums!


It is 100% my end on the internet issues, played multiple games and same issue. Basically, everything freezes, not fps, for about 5 seconds and then everything has teleported somewhere else on the map/area. This happens about 4 times every minute.


----------



## qubit (Apr 29, 2015)

Don't know, it's a bit of a strange one, this.

Perhaps check what's running on your system with Task Manager and MSCONFIG. It might be a good idea to temporarily disable your security software and see if that fixes it.

It wouldn't hurt to have the Resources part of Task Manager open to see if anything stands out as using a lot of resources, be it CPU, HDD, network etc.


----------



## nathan10007 (Apr 29, 2015)

Been monitoring side by side nothing is happening. Well, time to get a lot of new shit.


----------



## remixedcat (Apr 29, 2015)

mine's 66ms but there's a TON of online stuff going on here (2 people playing online games, 2 people streaming, and I'm playing some spotify tracks as well as downloading some YT vids)


----------



## qubit (Apr 29, 2015)

It's a bit long-winded, but you could try installing a fresh new Windows on a spare HDD if you have one and seeing how that goes with your games. If it's good, then migrate all your settings to that one and be done with it. Sometimes this is easier than spending endless time troubleshooting an installation and getting nowhere. Remember to have all your data backed up first!

Also, I'm serious about disabling your a/v software first and seeing how it goes. They can be a common culprit and might lead you to a quick fix. Do this before reinstalling.


----------



## INOCsolutions (Apr 29, 2015)

Have you talked with your ISP? There may be some issues on their end that need to be given attention to. Also, xvi may be right. The issue may be on the gaming server site and not yours. Or it can be hardware problem.


----------



## animal007uk (Apr 29, 2015)

Do you have any 3rd party software that comes with the onboard lan controler? If you do it might be worth trying to uninstall it or disabling it to see if the problem goes away.

Seen a few people have issues with there net and online gaming and it turned out to be the software they installed for there lan adapter.


----------



## GorbazTheDragon (Apr 29, 2015)

^^ All these "gaming no lag" internet prioritization things are a load of bollocks, I disabled the one on my laptop a few years back and netted around 10ms faster pings without it. There were also several occasions where the program froze momentarily causing extra lag, so that might be it.

The other thing would be that your connection is unstable, if you can do a packet loss test through something like pingtest.net it could show where there might be a problem (try doing the test to a server close to where the ones you are playing games on are located). I also hope you are not trying to play in some australian server from the US or something daft like that...

Try using resource monitor to see if there is another program that has a spike in network usage when the lag hits.


----------



## nathan10007 (Apr 29, 2015)

Thank's for replies guys, gonna just reinstall windows on new hdd, will give further updates.


----------



## qubit (Apr 30, 2015)

Yeah, sometimes it's the most practical solution.


----------



## hat (Apr 30, 2015)

I once used a firewall (Zone Alarm) that magically caused me to lag in Quake. Enable it... lags! Disable it... lag goes away! 100% reproducible 100% of the time. Suffice to say reinstalling Windows will clear up any doubts about a software issue.

If not, time to think about hardware. You already said you use ethernet so it's definitely not WiFi buggery going on. Maybe it's the onboard NIC being crappy. Maybe throw in a cheap network card to see if that's not it. If installing a network card doesn't mitigate the issue, maybe it is the router or modem at fault? I'm surprised nobody's mentioned the router yet (that is, if you do have one). If you are using a router, try dropping that from the equation by running your ethernet straight into the modem, no router involved. If it clears up then, then it's time to get yourself another router. If not, then I would start looking at the wiring. Try another ethernet cable, if possible, and also try a different coaxial cable from the wall to the modem. If the coaxial line is split, try running one line straight from the wall to the modem. If it clears up at this point, there is a problem with the cable/splitter or something somewhere along the line.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Apr 30, 2015)

I had similar issues and my answer was purchasing my own modem instead of using the garbage that my ISP provided.


----------



## nathan10007 (Apr 30, 2015)

Reinstalled windows, same issue. I believe it may have something to do with my ethernet cable I recently ran in the attic of my house. But when trying to connect wirelesly at all, it connects to all other networks around me but not my own router, this has become a major issue with school work and gaming.. any help on that or would that require a new forum post?


----------



## xvi (Apr 30, 2015)

Shouldn't need a new forum post for that. Could be the router causing the issues. Are you able to bypass the router and plug directly in to your modem?


----------



## nathan10007 (Apr 30, 2015)

xvi said:


> Shouldn't need a new forum post for that. Could be the router causing the issues. Are you able to bypass the router and plug directly in to your modem?


Yes I can but I believe the wire I ran is damaged or something, and trying to see if it's the router or the cable causing internet problems.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Apr 30, 2015)

If you would please fill out your system specs or list them that could help.


----------



## natr0n (May 1, 2015)

maybe your modem/router/ all in one is overheating.


----------



## flmatter (May 1, 2015)

as @ZenZimZaliben has said fill out system specs or list them for us ......

Question #1 Can you surf internet fine with no lag issues?
Question #2 What games are you playing that experience the lag issues? What resolution settings are you using for your games? Max, min or something in the middle?
Question #3 What is your dsl/cable speed? are you are running 10mbs down and 1 mbs up?


----------



## nathan10007 (May 1, 2015)

flmatter said:


> as @ZenZimZaliben has said fill out system specs or list them for us ......
> 
> Question #1 Can you surf internet fine with no lag issues?
> Question #2 What games are you playing that experience the lag issues? What resolution settings are you using for your games? Max, min or something in the middle?
> Question #3 What is your dsl/cable speed? are you are running 10mbs down and 1 mbs up?


Can surf internet with no lag, Playing games like TF2, Gmod, Counter strike :global offensive. Max resolution. cable speed is around 20 mb/s with 5 mbs up
specs will be listed in 1 min


----------



## nathan10007 (May 1, 2015)

pentium dual core e5300 2.6 ghz processor
Nvidia Geforce GT 610 graphics card
intel p35/g33/g31 motherboard with 5 gb of ram


----------



## OneMoar (May 1, 2015)

nathan10007 said:


> pentium dual core e5300 2.6 ghz processor
> Nvidia Geforce GT 610 graphics card
> intel p35/g33/g31 motherboard with 5 gb of ram


the problem isn't the cable is the machine
its simply too slow to handle it all at once you are most likely saturation the cpu to the point where the NIC Driver/networking stack doesn't have enough free cpu cycles to fuction correctly
poke around the advanced options for the network adapter  in the device manager and see if the nic has any kind of TCP offload and make sure its enabled


----------



## flmatter (May 1, 2015)

Thanks @OneMoar,  I figured the issue was his machine and not the internet or cables when he said he can surf internet fine, his issue appears only when gaming. Too bad we can not have system specs mandatory req to post


----------



## nathan10007 (May 1, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> the problem isn't the cable is the machine
> its simply too slow to handle it all at once you are most likely saturation the cpu to the point where the NIC Driver/networking stack doesn't have enough free cpu cycles to fuction correctly
> poke around the advanced options for the network adapter  in the device manager and see if the nic has any kind of TCP offload and make sure its enabled


My machine used to run everything fine until I moved 2 weeks ago. I ran every game fine with no problem whatsoever, definitely not my pc.


----------



## OneMoar (May 1, 2015)

nathan10007 said:


> My machine used to run everything fine until I moved 2 weeks ago. I ran every game fine with no problem whatsoever, definitely not my pc.


I disagree everything you posted indicates otherwise


----------



## nathan10007 (May 1, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> I disagree everything you posted indicates otherwise


I would've made a post a long time ago if this was an issue prior to me moving.


----------



## nathan10007 (May 1, 2015)

I do happen to have gaming videos before I moved houses, giving visual proof of me being able to play fine.


----------



## GorbazTheDragon (May 2, 2015)

That's BS LOL 

I had a E7200 for ages and it never caused any problems. Heck I could even record/live encode 360p video while playing CoD4 on it. The CPU usage of the network driver is negligible at worst, and if anything it is smaller in games than when doing a speedtest because most games don't use more than 50kB/s....


----------



## Ruyki (May 2, 2015)

most probable causes:
a problem in your ISP's network
bad modem
bad router
bad cables
bad network card

Just try to rule out as many of these as you can and then call your ISP I guess.

most improbable cause:
overloaded cpu;  I seriously doubt the network stack on a modern OS will simply cease to function for 5 seconds just because the CPU is at full load. None of the computers or devices I have ever used do this.


----------



## nathan10007 (May 3, 2015)

Alright I have singled out the problem to my computer, do not know how this problem did not exist before I moved, extremely odd. I now need help on how to fix the problem with my computer, I assume it's my network card, but does anyone know any good network cards I can use on my computer?


----------

